# Inshore Flats Boat?? Backcountry or Hewes



## MerkDeez (Nov 20, 2011)

I am in the process of buying a 16-18 flats boat to pole. It will be my first and will be used more in North Carolina then in Pensacola But will be used in both. I was wondering if anyone had any opinions on either hulls and which one I should go for. They are both priced about the same 
One is a 93 hewes bonefisher 16 with a yami 115
and the other is a 2001 backcountry ghost 169 with a yami 90hp
I am wondering how it will do crossing the bay if the chop gets bad?


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

Are they the same price?


----------



## knowphish (Apr 26, 2010)

Back Country's are sweet!!!!


----------



## jackstraw (Jan 3, 2011)

both are great boats. both will get you wet in the chop. i would go with the yami with the least hours.


----------



## Bullshark (Mar 19, 2009)

Both are awesome. Looking at the BC boat they look like the bow is lower to the water so I would think they could be wet. They do look like they can run very skinny compaired to the Hewes. I plan on picking between the same 2 types for my next boat if I stay in South Florida but for Pensacola I would go woth a bay boat. There is a bit more chop inshore there and it would be a B word to fish the pass a lot of days in a poling flats boat imo.

This one is SO nice!!! http://miami.craigslist.org/mdc/boa/2607445908.html


----------



## dabutcher (Apr 19, 2008)

The Maverick Master Angler is a great boat for the bay. The deck is that of a flats boat and the hull is similar to bay boats. I've heard they handle the chop very well.


----------

